# معجزة جديدة في دير صيدنايا ......حدثت مؤخرا



## rana1981 (3 يوليو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا

 للمعجزه الجميله 

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

جميلة جدا يارانا

شكرا على المعجزة الحلوة​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (3 يوليو 2010)

*فلتكن بركة السيدة العذراء معنا*
*معجزة جميلة*
*ميرسي ليكي يا رنا*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

*رائعة جدا 
السلام عليكي يا مريم العذراء لكي الاكرام و الشكر ​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يوليو 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *فلتكن بركة السيدة العذراء معنا*
> *معجزة جميلة*
> *ميرسي ليكي يا رنا*​



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (3 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *رائعة جدا
> السلام عليكي يا مريم العذراء لكي الاكرام و الشكر ​*



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميلة جدا يارانا
> 
> شكرا على المعجزة الحلوة​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> للمعجزه الجميله
> 
> سلام ونعمه​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2010)

*معجزه جميله جداا

شكرا ليكي روونا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (4 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معجزه جميله جداا
> 
> شكرا ليكي روونا
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



*شكرا ميكي على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## zezza (4 يوليو 2010)

*معجزة جميلة 
بركة و صلوات ام النور تكون مع جميعنا 
شكرا رنا على المعجزة الجميلة *​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *معجزة جميلة
> بركة و صلوات ام النور تكون مع جميعنا
> شكرا رنا على المعجزة الجميلة *​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
 الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## GOOD LIFE (5 يوليو 2010)

فين المعجزة دية فى مصر ولا سوريا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2010)

good life قال:


> فين المعجزة دية فى مصر ولا سوريا



*

دير صيدنايا في سوريا

ومدينه صيدنايا مدينة في محافظة ريف دمشق، سوريا  تعدّ من أعرق المدن المسيحية في المشرق ويعني اسمها (سيدتنا بالآرامية) وتقع على ارتفاع 1450 متر عن سطح البحر وهي مدينة تشتهر بجمال طبيعتها ومقدساتها المسيحية المشهورة في جميع أنحاء العالم.​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2010)

good life قال:


> فين المعجزة دية فى مصر ولا سوريا



*بسورية هي المعجزة 
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> دير صيدنايا في سوريا
> 
> ومدينه صيدنايا مدينة في محافظة ريف دمشق، سوريا  تعدّ من أعرق المدن المسيحية في المشرق ويعني اسمها (سيدتنا بالآرامية) وتقع على ارتفاع 1450 متر عن سطح البحر وهي مدينة تشتهر بجمال طبيعتها ومقدساتها المسيحية المشهورة في جميع أنحاء العالم.​*



*شكرا ميكي على التوضيح والاضافة *​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 يوليو 2010)

شفاعتك يا ام النور

اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة

و المعجزات مش غريبة عن كنيستنا وايمانا المسيحي

شكرا لنقل المعجزة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> شفاعتك يا ام النور
> 
> اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك 
نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يوليو 2010)

احب يسوع المسيح بكل مشاعرى


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> احب يسوع المسيح بكل مشاعرى




*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## MAJI (7 يوليو 2010)

تبارك اسم الرب
معجزة بحق
شكرا لك
والرب يباركك


----------



## Alcrusader (8 يوليو 2010)

*عظيم أنت يا رب؛
 عظيم أنت يا يسوع؛ 
ليتمجد اسمك يا عذراء ولتكن بركتك معنا طول الأيام... نجينا من كل من يريد الشر من أجلنا وسامحيهم لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون... 
إلى متى سيبقى هناك أشرار في هذا العالم...
 إلى متى...؟ إلى أن تنطفئ أنفاسنا.... 
*


----------



## Alcrusader (8 يوليو 2010)

ممكن أعرف تاريخ هذه المعجزة بالضبط


----------



## rana1981 (8 يوليو 2010)

maji قال:


> تبارك اسم الرب
> معجزة بحق
> شكرا لك
> والرب يباركك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 يوليو 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *عظيم أنت يا رب؛
> عظيم أنت يا يسوع؛
> ليتمجد اسمك يا عذراء ولتكن بركتك معنا طول الأيام... نجينا من كل من يريد الشر من أجلنا وسامحيهم لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون...
> إلى متى سيبقى هناك أشرار في هذا العالم...
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 يوليو 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> ممكن أعرف تاريخ هذه المعجزة بالضبط



*مابعرف بالضبط
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------

